# Diets and Success



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 20, 2008)

Well, I wanted to give a brief report on my determination to lose some weight. Last we spoke, or I wrote on this, I had been doing the South Beach Diet, and lost 12 pounds, only to gain back 12 pounds.

Yes, yes, I know its a lifestyle change, and I need to watch what I eat.

Okay, I get that.

In any case, I needed something a bit simpler, and more radical to get past my sticking point of going from 248 to 232 or thereabouts. Every time I got that low, I'd stick, and could not get over the hump. 

Yes, yes, working out, eating right, following the diet, good food, lots of greens, etc.

Well, the second week in January we started the Ultimate New York Diet, by Kirsch. After 6 weeks, I've gone from 248, to 224. The last time I was that, I was in seminary 19 years ago, so this is big for me.

I am working to hit 215. If I hit 215, that will be lowest I've been, and quite buff at that, since High School. That's only 9 pounds more.

My goal is 215. I will hit it, and should hit it over the next 2 weeks.

This diet works well because it replaces the "no carbs and no dairy and no sugar" with good carbs, dairy and sugar through the phases. We are still on phase 1, and that gets a little boring, but when my 40" pants are falling off me and I need to go out and get smaller jeans, well, boring is OK and I can live with it. 

I will never get under a 38" waist, simply because of hip problems I have from certain exercises I use to do in the old days of being a teen. But to hit 215 would be really cool.

Anyway, for those struggling with weight loss, try the NY Diet. It works well, is healthy, and even in all that, I've been cheating with 1 meal a week for the past 3 weeks and STILL lost 4 pounds over the last 4 days. 

I'm hoping my metabolism keeps going and keeps getting faster.

One other thing. I specifically experiment with this diet to see if the diet itself - healthy eating - would allow me to lose weight WITHOUT exercising.

Well, I've not exercised in 6 weeks, and here I am. The weight loss is slowing, but still continuing. So, we'll see how it ends up. IF I "have to" I'll start working out to get past any sticking points, but I'll be starting a workout regiment in another couple of weeks after I hit that goal. I've already started some light lifting, and we'll see where that takes me. Subsequently, my "little wife" (All 128 pounds of her) has been doing this as well and she hit 117. Its really a good plan.

I also know that some working out and lifting would be good for my stress as well (with work). So just on that note I'm implementing it more and more.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 20, 2008)

I weighed 185 in December and in three weeks trimmed back down to 165, key was drinking lots of water, eating breakfast and not eating just one big meal a day at supper, also cut back on cola and coffee, one a day at most.

Drink water and more water, cold water actually burns calories just consuming it, walk as much as possible, take the stairs instead of elevator, it all adds up.

Take a break from red meat and eat fish twice a week if not more, you can have red meat in moderation after you kick start your metabolism.

Salmon and Talapia and Catfish and Tuna Steaks are all part of my regular diet now.

Anti0oxidents liek red bell peppers are delicious and nutritious, spinach and greenbeans should be consumed once daily.

Drink water when you feel hungry, often it is your body telling you you are dehydrated and it will fill you up with H20 instead of junk.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 20, 2008)

I've been fighting to lose 3-5 lbs that I put on over the last couple of months. I went from a consistent 161-163 lbs to 165-167 lbs. What works for me is to stop eating ice cream right before I go to bed but I get so hungry at night. Popcorn is a good substitute.

Then there are those blasted Girl Scout Cookies! We must have bought twenty boxes this year and there are still about a half dozen in the cupboard.

And then, the other day, we went to Okinawa world and bought a ton of brown sugar candy.

Seriously, Matt, that's good news. I'm glad to hear you're diet is succeeding. Extra weight causes a host of problems and is far more than simply an issue of vanity.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 20, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> I've been fighting to lose 3-5 lbs that I put on over the last couple of months. I went from a consistent 161-163 lbs to 165-167 lbs. What works for me is to stop eating ice cream right before I go to bed but I get so hungry at night. Popcorn is a good substitute.
> 
> Then there are those blasted Girl Scout Cookies! We must have bought twenty boxes this year and there are still about a half dozen in the cupboard.
> 
> ...



Midnight munchies are often the body asking for water, if you must eat carrot sticks and cottage cheese are fine alternatives.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 20, 2008)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > I've been fighting to lose 3-5 lbs that I put on over the last couple of months. I went from a consistent 161-163 lbs to 165-167 lbs. What works for me is to stop eating ice cream right before I go to bed but I get so hungry at night. Popcorn is a good substitute.
> ...



Ewww! There should be something in the forum rules against such a suggestion.  Actually, I've chowed on carrot sticks before. I ate a whole little baggy of them once. Talk about roughage and "effects" the next morning!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Feb 20, 2008)

Its me again, here are some tasty and healthy routines to try for meal regiments:

Breakfast:

Bowl of oatmeal or whole grain cereal
Eggs
Fruit
V-8
Glass of water

Snack:
Granola bar
Piece of fruit
Bottle of water

Lunch:

A sensible soup
A balanced sandwich with protein and vegetables on it or a grilled chicken breast
Piece of cheese
Apple or orange maybe both
Yogurt
Bottle of water

Snack:
Juice or water or smoothie.
Apple or piece of cheese, cottage cheese is good too.

Dinner before 7PM:

Filleted, broiled or seared fresh fish nothing fried, season how you desire.
Green beans with red peppers 
Spinach
Whole grain wild rice or rosemary potatoes
Glass of wine or beer
Water

Snack before bed:

Water
Cottage cheese or apple or carrots.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 20, 2008)

Herbal teas are a good before bed snack. Celestial Seasonings apple cinnamon tea is soooo good. It tastes like it is sweetened but it's not. You have to steep it extra long though.


----------



## Seb (Feb 20, 2008)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Well, I wanted to give a brief report on my determination to lose some weight. Last we spoke, or I wrote on this, I had been doing the South Beach Diet, and lost 12 pounds, only to gain back 12 pounds.
> 
> Yes, yes, I know its a lifestyle change, and I need to watch what I eat.
> 
> ...



WOW! Major congrads on the weight loss! It's amazing and encouraging when we find something that really works.

I too have been on the South Beach Diet, for about a year and a half now. I've had fairly good success with it, but I now think I would like to look at the Ultimate New York Diet, sounds like you're having much better success and you seem satisfied with it.

Not to hijack the thread but - A good tip most people don't know... Drink a serving of sugar-free psyllium husk fiber (think Metamucil) 15 minutes before EVERY meal. 

The psyllium husk fiber... 

...takes the edge off of your appetite before you start eating, so you tend to naturally eat less.

...stabilizes your blood sugar so you don't 'spike' it and start the craving cycle.

...causes (I love this term) "rapid intestinal transit"  which keeps your body from completely absorbing the nutrients and fats that were in your meal.

...lowers your cholesterol very effectively.

It just takes a couple of weeks for your body to get used to everything moving faster 

Keep up the good work, and hopefully you'll post more info as you progress. Very encouraging.


----------



## Neopatriarch (Feb 20, 2008)

My parents, brother, and sister have all been using the South Beach diet for a little while now, and with success. I haven't jumped on the bandwagon yet, but I've found that if I get enough exercise I don't really need a diet to lose weight. My wife is a marathon runner and she helps keep me in shape. Indeed, I had shin splints for almost a year while I was courting her. 

One way to motivate yourself to exercise is to let your car break down beyond what you can afford to repair. The year this happened to me my weight went down to 155lbs and stayed there for more than a year because I was walking 8 miles round trip to work and back. 

Of course, having a good diet is important too. So I'd recommend *not* trying the French Toast recipe I posted in another thread here. Instead, here's something healthier from mrbreakfast.com:

Vegetarian Eggs Benedict

This recipe took a little practice for me to perfect, but now it is one of my favorite breakfasts. Instead of doing the eggplant and tomato in the oven, I will do them in a frying pan on the stove top. First the eggplant, and then the tomato because the eggplant takes longer. Also, purge (degorge) the eggplant before cooking.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 20, 2008)

Just a note - one of the rules we have is "no eating after 7:00pm." Its hard, but its been a help.


----------



## Seb (Feb 20, 2008)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Just a note - one of the rules we have is "no eating after 7:00pm." Its hard, but its been a help.



Ooooohhh. That's gotta be hard. I don't think I could do that unless I was going to bed at 7:30 . Which makes me what to ask, if I may - What time are you going to bed now that you don't eat after 7:00?


----------



## JOwen (Feb 20, 2008)

I have lost 47lbs and have kept it off since October. It means changing how I eat and WHEN. Frequent snacks (grapes, carrots, etc), but nothing after 6 pm. Also I eat only fruit smoothies for breakfast and lunch made from 1 banana, 4 or 5 strawberries, and fat free yogurt. I add 1/2 cup water and sugar substitute.
I drink 3 liters of water throughout the day.
For super I have 4-6 oz of protein (fish, chicken, lean beef or pork), with 4 oz. servings of veggies and starch.
Walking helps as well with about 2 miles a day while listening to my MP3.

It works. Went from 275 to 230ish depending on the day.

Feel great and got a new wardrobe to boot.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 20, 2008)

Seb said:


> C. Matthew McMahon said:
> 
> 
> > Just a note - one of the rules we have is "no eating after 7:00pm." Its hard, but its been a help.
> ...


 
I haven't changed my sleeping habits, so, last night I went to bed at 1:00am.

That is why its hard.

Water and sugerless gum is the answer.


----------



## JOwen (Feb 21, 2008)

Another pound gone...


----------



## Quickened (Feb 21, 2008)

An encouraging thread. I would like to lose a couple of pounds aswell. For me its been hard because i get less exercise in the winter months. When it warms up then there will be more walking/running.

I just want to get my stomach flat again. It has taken on a rounder look


----------



## larryjf (Feb 21, 2008)

I've been dealing with a similar issue lately. What works for me is...

Pay attention to the types of foods i'm eating.
I stay far away from fatty and sugary foods. Of course good fats like olive oil is ok. For the first week i stay away from sweets completely (including sodas and such). After the first week i will have sweets if it is fake sugar (splenda or something) and low fat...or if it's natural (like an orange or something).

Besides staying away from those types of foods i try to steer towards foods that are filling and not caloric (like rice). You can actually do alot with white rice...pasta sauce (the kind with not much fat...some have cheese in it so read the label), salsa (great stuff...low sugar and no fat)...Smart Balance butter and pepper...olive oil, garlic, and pepper...etc. etc.

I think the biggest thing is to focus on low calorie, filling foods. And drink a full glass of water with every meal.

One other thing i do. Instead of eating breakfast and lunch, i eat brunch...so i only eat 2 meals a day.

Once i am used to these types of foods i start watching my consumption. I start restricting my meals to 1 bowl or 1 plate of food.


----------

